# My new personal best trout



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

28" 6 lbs. caught last friday in East Matty. Caught on a topwater at 2:30 in the afternoon. I let her swim after a few pics. I caught 19" & 22" earlier in the day.


----------



## Large Fry (Dec 12, 2006)

*personal best*

Nice!


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Nice!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

Good one. Congratulations


----------



## schoalbeast101 (Oct 23, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Very nice. Congrats


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

Beautiful! Congrats


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Nice Fish! :fish:


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

SWEEET!!! Was Crowhater your guide?


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

FREON said:


> SWEEET!!! Was Crowhater your guide?


Negative. He had to work that day. I bought a guided trip at our local CCA banquet. I took another cousin (not Crowhater) and my fishing partner. It was the first time any of us fished East Matty. The fishing was slow three trout (19", 22", and 28"), one slot red, and two keeper flounder. But the trip was well worth it for me


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## jack1 (Jul 18, 2012)

Nice Fish and Great pic. Thank You for sharing


----------



## Ray Tigre (Jul 13, 2016)

Awesome catch, congrats!


----------



## FishingMudGuy (Aug 13, 2014)

Very nice. Congrats.


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

Awesome catch congrats,and good pic too,thanks for not holding it out arms stretched and head leaning back!


----------



## My Coast Outdoors (May 23, 2016)

*congrats*

Nice one!


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

That's a beauty! Congratulations to you. I wish I could have seen the blowup on that floater. Those big girls have a way of making a big hole on the surface and a sound like a bomb going off! I love it!
www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

That's a good'n!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djsaenz20 (May 30, 2014)

Congratulations, that's a great fish!


----------



## rjmrg1 (Aug 19, 2016)

I can only dream about catching a trout that size.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Beautiful fish ...... and that is a wall hanger of a picture!

Well played.


----------



## Hookem Hideout (Apr 12, 2007)

Congrats Marsh!


----------



## RogerTherk (Aug 24, 2011)

*personnel best*

can you mention guide's name?


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## groundswatter (Jun 9, 2015)

Nice fish!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

RogerTherk said:


> can you mention guide's name?


No-La-Hace Guide Service
Denny Burnside
(281) 850-5835


----------



## saltydog71 (Aug 31, 2016)

Awesome fish man! We fished Friday and Saturday there.... ya'll were tucked into the north shoreline by the looks of the water. north wind was blowing pretty steady that day. Fairly slow for us. Caught 5 reds no trout. Saturday though....it was on! My son and his friend and I caught 12 trout and a flounder in our second wade. memories!


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Nice , and CPR now when she gets 30" you can catch her again !


----------



## Capt.ChrisO (Jun 22, 2016)

Good for you and great job on CPR.


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

That's a monster!


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

nice


----------



## Moto531 (Jul 22, 2015)

*Another picture*

Here is a another picture of the fish.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Solid fat fish! Congratulations!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

She's a beaut!


----------

